# Question about using Union workers



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I have an EC license here in NC. I really am not doing any work because I've let myself get out of shape because of the pinched nerves and generally bad attitude I've had for a few years.

So, I've been given some plans to look at and if I was to bid this job and get it, I would need some help. 

Can a one man show like me call the union office and get help or do I have to sign some kind of an agreement banning me from ever using non union help, ever?

Thanks,

Edit: This is a serious question.


----------



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I have an EC license here in NC. I really am not doing any work because I've let myself get out of shape because of the pinched nerves and generally bad attitude I've had for a few years.
> 
> So, I've been given some plans to look at and if I was to bid this job and get it, I would need some help.
> 
> ...



Really depends on the local.
Here, that would never fly. If you wanted to do it like that you would have to Sub to a union EC and the EC would have to let the local know where the job came from.
Down there it might be different. Although I am sure that they would at the very least require a bond. It still might be in your best interest to sub to a union EC in any event.
I would suggest calling what ever local union is in your area, asking for the appropriate party and asking them for yourself.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I have an EC license here in NC. I really am not doing any work because I've let myself get out of shape because of the pinched nerves and generally bad attitude I've had for a few years.
> 
> So, I've been given some plans to look at and if I was to bid this job and get it, I would need some help.
> 
> ...


Typically the union would like you to use union labor exclusively. However, there are many situations where they will happily make a one project agreement with a contractor, or they can suggest another electrical contractor to sub through.

Your best bet is to ask your local hall.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Why even get involved with the unions to begin with.. :blink::blink:

Find a non-union shop who has manpower to get the job done...

Ask in your supply house who they recommend.. it is a good place to start...


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I have an EC license here in NC. I really am not doing any work because I've let myself get out of shape because of the pinched nerves and generally bad attitude I've had for a few years.
> 
> So, I've been given some plans to look at and if I was to bid this job and get it, I would need some help.
> 
> ...


Depending on the unemployment rate in the local where you may have these jobs will help determine how willing they are to work with you . They're happy when the bench is clear and guys are working again , so deals can a d have been made . Can't hurt to ask ?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone, great suggestions.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Thank you everyone, great suggestions.


I worked on a job years ago ( in my pre union days ) , where my boss worked out a deal with the local to have a 1:1 ratio of his ( shop ) guys to guys out of the hall . It worked great and helped to dispel some preconceived notions we had on both sides . The local guys would say " wow you scabs ( jokingly ) know your **** and your foreman is one of the best we've ever worked for . I along with some of my co workers were impressed by most if not all the local guys as well , which brings me back to a previous statement . A good worker is a good worker , union or non union . There are good and bad on both sides of this fence as I'm sure we all know .


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> A good worker is a good worker , union or non union . There are good and bad on both sides of this fence as I'm sure we all know .


:thumbsup:

AMEN


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> I worked on a job years ago ( in my pre union days ) , where my boss worked out a deal with the local to have a 1:1 ratio of his ( shop ) guys to guys out of the hall . It worked great and helped to dispel some preconceived notions we had on both sides . The local guys would say " wow you scabs ( jokingly ) know your **** and your foreman is one of the best we've ever worked for . I along with some of my co workers were impressed by most if not all the local guys as well , which brings me back to a previous statement . A good worker is a good worker , union or non union . There are good and bad on both sides of this fence as I'm sure we all know .


Sounds like a target job. If I had to build a dream team, My picks would come straight out of the hall versus a shop. I feel the men out of the hall are more well rounded.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Call the hall. We don't bite.:laughing:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

There are contracts that are just job specific and others are for the entire shop. So you should be able to sign an agreement with the union just for your said job.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I have an EC license here in NC. I really am not doing any work because I've let myself get out of shape because of the pinched nerves and generally bad attitude I've had for a few years.
> 
> So, I've been given some plans to look at and if I was to bid this job and get it, I would need some help.
> 
> ...


Yes you can sign for one job. All you have to do to leave is to give a formal notice.
I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Best of luck with your job.


----------



## bhardman86 (Nov 23, 2011)

B4T said:


> Why even get involved with the unions to begin with.. :blink::blink:
> 
> Find a non-union shop who has manpower to get the job done...
> 
> Ask in your supply house who they recommend.. it is a good place to start...



Why did you even bother posting? That's like responding to someone needing apples for an apple-pie. "Why bother with apples when you can have pineapples!?"

:no:


----------

